
Ask HN: Is your startup/tech company having a black friday / cyber monday deal? - lsiebert
I know some companies have before the Holidays sales, so I thought I&#x27;d see if anybody wanted to promote theirs.
======
fredrivett
We're offering 50% off for life at UserCompass
([https://usercompass.com/](https://usercompass.com/)). 60 second setup, 100
responses free, AND 50% off for life.

We automate NPS surveys to your Stripe customers. No more excuses not to start
sending NPS surveys now! :)

------
kamphey
here's a list of over 100 that are being promoted.
[http://blackfridaytech.co/](http://blackfridaytech.co/)

